# Your Avatar and Handle



## thatbpguy

Just curious, dudes, but how did you choose your handle and avatar.

All my handles on various message boards have "bp" in it. They are my initials and I let my daughter choose my handles.

As to my avatar, it is my #1 favorite spot on the glorious central Oregon coast. An area only locals pretty much know about. 

I have a love affair with the Oregon coast and my beloved Pacific Ocean. See, the ocean is a true lady to me- sometimes calm and serene, sometimes feisty and playful, sometimes dangerous and sometimes a raving ***** for no reason at all.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Born and raised Oregonian here. I hear ya re: our beautiful ocean...however, ever since going to Hawaii for the first time where you can actually SWIM IN THE OCEAN...I have been forever changed by the experience. As a child, we would go out in Oregon waters and maybe get up to your chest before you couldn't take it anymore and get back out...and this was ONLY at the hottest parts of the year, which is basically two weeks in August. I always longed to be able to be IN the water and swim in it. 

Enter Hawaii into my consciousness and I shall never be the same or see our ocean here the same again. It is beautiful to be sure, and I still go there several times per year. But I just sit on the sand and look at the water and think of how much more fun I'd be having if I was in Hawaii.

Having said that though, Hawaii is not necessarily more beautiful than Oregon. Just different. Love them both!


----------



## ConanHub

I was a barbarian, truth, when I met my wife. I never would have imagined being able to be a husband and father until I met her.

She taught me how to be a husband but the barbarian is always there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

I've had two handles:
Formerly: *drerio* - simply short for danio rerio (genus species of zebrafish), the model organism I have done much of my published research on. 

Changed to *Ikaika* - a name my kupuna (Hawaiian grandmother) called me. Personal events happen and I wanted to honor her. 

I've changed my avatar several times, this last one should be retired since Pi day is long gone.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all

Richard Sharpe is a fictional British rifleman in the Napoleonic wars in a series of Bernard Cornwall stories. He is unlike me in almost every way.


----------



## Kristisha

Kristisha is my name


----------



## LonelyinLove

"Lonely in Love" is my fav Dan Fogelberg song, and I love boots.


----------



## coffee4me

I like coffee


----------



## GusPolinski

I came to TAM in January of 2014, just a couple of months after spending Thanksgiving 2013 w/ family in eastern NC; while there, my cousin's kids watched Home Alone over and over and over and over...

Gus Polinski (Character)

Plus John Candy was HIGH-LARIOUS.


----------



## thatbpguy

Faithful Wife said:


> Born and raised Oregonian here. I hear ya re: our beautiful ocean...however, ever since going to Hawaii for the first time where you can actually SWIM IN THE OCEAN...I have been forever changed by the experience. As a child, we would go out in Oregon waters and maybe get up to your chest before you couldn't take it anymore and get back out...and this was ONLY at the hottest parts of the year, which is basically two weeks in August. I always longed to be able to be IN the water and swim in it.
> 
> Enter Hawaii into my consciousness and I shall never be the same or see our ocean here the same again. It is beautiful to be sure, and I still go there several times per year. But I just sit on the sand and look at the water and think of how much more fun I'd be having if I was in Hawaii.
> 
> Having said that though, Hawaii is not necessarily more beautiful than Oregon. Just different. Love them both!


Agree 100%. Wifey and I have adopted Kauai as our home away from home.


----------



## thatbpguy

ConanHub said:


> I was a barbarian, truth, when I met my wife. I never would have imagined being able to be a husband and father until I met her.
> 
> She taught me how to be a husband but the barbarian is always there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like it!


----------



## Ikaika

thatbpguy said:


> Agree 100%. Wifey and I have adopted Kauai as our home away from home.



Well Kaua'i was my home, born and raised... Now it is one island over.


----------



## thatbpguy

Kristisha said:


> Kristisha is my name


Is the cat yours?


----------



## thatbpguy

Ikaika said:


> Well Kaua'i was my home, born and raised... Now it is one island over.


Over the last 15 years I have been saddened to see all the commercial development on the south shore.


----------



## Kristisha

thatbpguy said:


> Is the cat yours?


 Yea, his name is Brutus


----------



## thatbpguy

Kristisha said:


> Yea, his name is Brutus


Uh, yeah, looks like a Brutus...


----------



## Ikaika

thatbpguy said:


> Over the last 15 years I have been saddened to see all the commercial development on the south shore.



It is what it is... Even the west side where I grew up has become a haven for the wealthy, buying up homes and making real estate out of reach for the average person. I still have lots of family there and visit often.


----------



## thatbpguy

Ikaika said:


> It is what it is... Even the west side where I grew up has become a haven for the wealthy, buying up homes and making real estate out of reach for the average person. I still have lots of family there and visit often.


I wish Kauai had a limited growth law. The island is being ravaged.


----------



## bbdad

Mine is easy. I am a dad. I also do body building competitions as a hobby.

BBdad = body building dad.


----------



## Kristisha

thatbpguy said:


> Uh, yeah, looks like a Brutus...


:smthumbup:


----------



## Affaircare

Transplanted Oregonian here. I "grew up" in Wisconsin, moved to Denver as soon as I hit the age of majority and had marriage #1 there. LOVED the Rockies, but missed the ocean...and my Dear Hubby was here, so Westward HO! Last marriage on the west coast! LOL Now I'll never leave--the Pacific NW has it all. 

Regarding my name and avatar, well my name reflects my website and I tend to hang in the CWI area....so you know it fits. And the avatar is Dear Hubby and I kissing--my favorite picture!


----------



## pidge70

Pidge was my nickname given to me by my nonnie when I was a little girl. 70 is my birth year. My avatar represents how my heart feels on a daily basis.


----------



## jorgegene

GusPolinski said:


> I came to TAM in January of 2014, just a couple of months after spending Thanksgiving 2013 w/ family in eastern NC; while there, my cousin's kids watched Home Alone over and over and over and over...
> 
> Gus Polinski (Character)
> 
> Plus John Candy was HIGH-LARIOUS.



'Planes trains and automobiles' remains my favorite comedy of all time.
never get tirec of watching it


----------



## Marduk

Mine is the result of a deeply flawed foray into our written history.

"Marduk" was the slayer of the serpent of chaos "Tiamat" and created the earth from chaos, gave it structure, gave it fertility. In one of the earliest known creation myths, the "Enuma Elish."

My avatar flips around, but has stuck with Keanu mostly because of a few people around here making me go "whoa."

Although I really like the "Captain Stubing" one.


----------



## Constable Odo

I am a Constable.

STDS9 was one of my SOs favorite shows when she was in high school.

She makes certain parts of my anatomy change size and shape.

When she divorces me and gets all my money, I'll have to sleep in a bucket.

I have about as much grey hair, with a beard, as the man in the photo.


----------



## Kristisha

FrenchFry said:


> I like French Fries.
> 
> Also, I like Pusheen.


Looo:rofl:


----------



## ScrambledEggs

thatbpguy said:


> Just curious, dudes, but how did you choose your handle and avatar.
> 
> All my handles on various message boards have "bp" in it. They are my initials and I let my daughter choose my handles.
> 
> As to my avatar, it is my #1 favorite spot on the glorious central Oregon coast. An area only locals pretty much know about.
> 
> I have a love affair with the Oregon coast and my beloved Pacific Ocean. See, the ocean is a true lady to me- sometimes calm and serene, sometimes feisty and playful, sometimes dangerous and sometimes a raving ***** for no reason at all.


I choose my handle because it has nothing to do with me or what I am interested in and thus if anyone every came looking to connect who I am on this board, my name and avatar are no help to them. And in fact my avatar is not even right for my name. It is misdirection.


----------



## morituri

I change my avatar's regularly to reflect my mood - Yes Gurney I know "Mood's a thing for cattle and love play, not fighting." This latest one represents "the futility of brute force against reality".

My handle originally comes from the "Ave, Imperator, morituri te salutant" ("Hail, Emperor, those who are about to die salute you") which was uttered by the condemned prisoners manning galleys about to take part in a mock naval battle (naumachia) on Lake Fucinus in AD 52.



> According to Suetonius:
> 
> "When the combatants cried out: 'Hail, emperor, those who are about to die salute you (Ave imperator, morituri te salutant),' he [Claudius] replied, 'Or not (Aut non),' and after that all of them refused to fight, maintaining that they had been pardoned. Upon this he hesitated for some time about destroying them all with fire and sword, but at last leaping from his throne and running along the edge of the lake with his ridiculous tottering gait he induced them to fight, partly by threats and partly by promises."


A scene worthy of a Monty Python sketch.


----------



## Lon

I play squash, and a double yellow dot ball looks like a little face which I thought was funny. It's also easy for me to be able to pick it out my comments in a thread so that I can keep up with the conversation.


----------



## thatbpguy

pidge70 said:


> Pidge was my nickname given to me by my nonnie when I was a little girl. 70 is my birth year. My avatar represents how my heart feels on a daily basis.


How so?


----------



## thatbpguy

Lon said:


> I play squash, and a double yellow dot ball looks like a little face which I thought was funny. It's also easy for me to be able to pick it out my comments in a thread so that I can keep up with the conversation.


I tried squash once. After getting hit the 6th time by the racquet I was ready to quit.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Mr. Nail is an anagram In that it uses the letters of my first name and says something about me. the avatar is just one of my hobbies. Yes I tied it and photographed it.


----------



## FormerSelf

My current avatar is from Fight Club...the narrator's spirit animal (penguin) that tells him to "slide". When I first saw the film, I chuckled to myself as I had a funny experience in college where my art teacher was trying some guided meditation/ shamanic journeying with us. He told us to imagine we were going into a cave/ long tunnel that was taking us to our "special place", but along the way we were to meet our spirit animal. The art project was thus centered on what we believed our spirit animal and what our special place looked like when we reached it on the other side of the cave/tunnel. A co-student of mine got the giggles during the exercise which got a few others trying to suppress laughter, including myself, which pretty much ruined the exercise for everyone. LOL. However, I did see a spirit animal during the exercise, a totemic looking fox, but I refused to acknowledge it or accept it...as I am very wary of receiving such things without understanding of where it is coming from.

My handle comes from this song . I like the idea that surviving and overcoming our struggles/trials/sufferings can transform us into better version of ourselves...and if we had a chance to stand by our "former self" that existed prior to our crucibles, then there ought to be a marked difference. This song really lifted me up when my marriage first began to fall apart, as I was encouraged to believe that no matter what the outcome, I was going to come out a better person.

So many Oregonians! I do not live in Oregon, but pretty darn close in the Southeastern part of WA State. I actually was in Portland a few weeks ago. I am actually saving up my shekels to try to spend a few days on the OR coast hopefully by late summer.


----------



## Kristisha

Mr Nail it's so intricate, how did you do it?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My handle speaks for a core part of who I am...how I feel about *Love* & *Intimacy* & everything related to it's expression..... My avatar was a little "over the top" when I landed here >> ....pretty much how I was feeling at the time!.... 

I can be a rather serious poster though & felt this may take away from my credibility ....Since then.. it's always been more of a Romantic theme.. (the His & the Her)...

I see you asked "Dudes".. I don't belong in here really.... but seen a few other women answering -so figured why not.


----------



## Lon

thatbpguy said:


> I tried squash once. After getting hit the 6th time by the racquet I was ready to quit.


That would p1ss me off too, bad form on your opponent - I would have walked off the court but not away from the sport.

Call for safety let. In a refereed match hitting your opponent with your racquet would result in a conduct warning (even if your opponent is rightfully awarded the point) and on the second one would necessitate a conduct stroke... a third or fourth failure to play a safety let could result in conduct match (ie you win the match). Most player seriously frown upon that kind of contact.


----------



## GusPolinski

ScrambledEggs said:


> I choose my handle because it has nothing to do with me or what I am interested in and thus if anyone every came looking to connect who I am on this board, my name and avatar are no help to them. And in fact my avatar is not even right for my name. It is misdirection.


LOL... I've been tempted to point out -- and on more than one occasion -- that those eggs are "Sunny Side Up".


----------



## GusPolinski

morituri said:


> I change my avatar's regularly to reflect my mood - Yes Gurney I know "Mood's a thing for cattle and love play, not fighting." This latest one represents "the futility of brute force against reality".
> 
> My handle originally comes from the "Ave, Imperator, morituri te salutant" ("Hail, Emperor, those who are about to die salute you") which was uttered by the condemned prisoners manning galleys about to take part in a mock naval battle (naumachia) on Lake Fucinus in AD 52.
> 
> A scene worthy of a Monty Python sketch.


And here I thought you might have been a fellow comic book nerd...

Strikeforce: Morituri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## morituri

GusPolinski said:


> And here I thought you might have been a fellow comic book nerd...
> 
> Strikeforce: Morituri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Actually I am a fan of the Strikeforce: Morituri "graphic novels". Ironically my XWW gave me the entire collection as a gift, on one of our anniversaries.


----------



## ConanHub

intheory said:


> Star Trek episode focused on relationships.
> 
> I got rid of my avatar, and disabled displaying everyone else's so the pages will load/scroll a bit faster.


I liked your avatars. They made me imagine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyWife

SunnyWife because I wanted something that reflected that I was happy in my marriage. Also I do have a fairly "sunny" disposition and I'm pretty much known for my big bright smile. So far no avatar.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Kristisha said:


> Mr Nail it's so intricate, how did you do it?


Obviously I did it very well. Which is what I usually answer when asked How I tied something. That class of knots (decorative mats) can usually be laid out on a board and worked by following a pattern, but in this case as with many of the smaller ones, there is a trick that allows you to lay it out by wrapping it around your hand. That knot is about the size of a coaster but can be tied (with a large rope and by expanding it to eight bights instead of 5) into a door Wreath.


----------



## MountainRunner

As a runner, I train at high altitudes for my challenges. I run to the summit of Thunder Mtn, Pyramid Peak, and Mt. Tallac on a regular basis. The avatar is a pic of me emerging from under the surface of a big honking pool of ice at the 2013 NorCal Tough Mudder.


----------



## Thundarr

As a kid I watched this cheezy cartoon called Thundarr the barbarian so it's a childhood memory. For some reason it seems to fit me so I use it.


----------



## morituri

intheory said:


> Star Trek episode focused on relationships.
> 
> I got rid of my avatar, and disabled displaying everyone else's so the pages will load/scroll a bit faster.


That's a shame because I really like them as well. But if the pages are loading and scrolling faster, then so be it.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I love the beach and the ocean, blues are my favorite colors, my passion is horses, I'm a blue eyed brunette, Blossom denotes growth out of my past and comes from the quote in my signature, Leigh is part of my name.


----------



## NotEasy

My user-name is because I think this marriage stuff is "not easy".
My avatar is a glider from John Conway's game of Life. Because I often seem to glide through life, rather than tackling the difficult stuff. And looking around here, I have it easy.
My signature come from a famous ex Prime Minister (like President) who died just before I joined here. He was associated with the first line of my signature. Reporters keep harping on about the first line, as if he just wanted to make life hard for everyone. The whole signature is a cause for hope, even if things are currently hard.
Also interesting how just changing your viewpoint can change reality. At first I just heard the first line too, as that was all that was reported and it suited my prejudice of him. Then once on the news he said the whole thing. 
After he quit politics he turned into a statesman, opposing apartheid, supporting refugees, supporting Australian aborigines. I often wonder if he changed or my view of him was wrong at first.


----------



## happy as a clam

My user name is pretty self explanatory, as I am "happy as a clam" in my long term relationship with my SO.

Avatar was chosen because I love a steaming hot cup of java!

Btw, born in Hawaii and lived there during my childhood. I visit as often as possible. It always feels like I'm "home" when I go back .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away

Gouge away is a pixies song about Delilah taking advantage of Samson's weaknesses. And losing her husband and house because of it.

Mopar will come back, it always does.


----------



## GusPolinski

Thundarr said:


> As a kid I watched this cheezy cartoon called Thundarr the barbarian so it's a childhood memory. For some reason it seems to fit me so I use it.


Loved that cartoon!


----------



## morituri

GusPolinski said:


> Loved that cartoon!


Ariel sure was easy on the eyes.


----------



## ConanHub

GusPolinski said:


> Loved that cartoon!


Ditto! What a geek convention! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toolforgrowth

Another Oregonian here, born and raised. I actually bought a house right next to parents' house, the house I grew up in. My brother and his partner own and move in the duplex across the street. We're a weird bunch.

My favorite band is Tool. I once read that they came up with that name because they use their music as a tool to help both themselves and other people grow. Hence, tool for growth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sapientia

Mine is a mixture of truth and aspiration. Others give me insight re: the ratio.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

@ bpguy I always wondered if you worked for BP Oil lol.

@gus growing up in the 80s I think I had just about every John Candy movie on VHS, taped off my dad's illegal cable box. Planes trains, Uncle Buck, great outdoors, spaceballs. Sucks we lost him so early.

I wasn't really in my right mind when I picked my name. Wanted something that had nothing to do with me. new englander now living in upstate NY. Not from Philly at all. Though did connect thru airport recently. Did not enjoy. Anyway it kind of flows better than Albanyguy or ProvGuy

Avatar was Hall and Oates for a while. Private Eyes and all that. Not doing that anymore so I changed it. I like MadMen and Game of Thrones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

*Amplexor*

Latin
Alternative forms
(active form) amplexō
Etymology
From amplector (“embrace, encircle”)

Pronunciation
(Classical) IPA(key): /amˈplek.sor/
Verb
present active amplexor, present infinitive amplexārī, perfect active amplexātus sum (deponent)

I embrace, encircle, clasp, cling to.
(figuratively) I love, honor, cherish, esteem.

As listed above, Amplexor is Latin for embrace or cherish

At the time I chose it, I was hanging on for dear life in my shattered marriage. My wife was emotionally disconnected from me so I *chose* to cherish and love her agapely. The name fit for where I was at that time in my life.

Having chosen what I considered a rather haughty Latin term for my handle, I went the other way with my avatar. Being a huge Tex Avery fan, I selected Droopy as my visual reflection. Droopy is a rather dower character who trudges through life. I selected the picture of him holding up the "I'm so Happy" sign because that's where I felt I was in life. Sad, dower and alone inside with a facade of happiness to those around me.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern

No avatar yet, Julius Beastcavern is my alter ego on the comedy circuit


----------



## EllisRedding

My Avatar and Handle ... pretty simple ... based on the Greatest Movie Ever  Originally I was going to be Andy Dufresne, but EllisRedding was easier for me to remember how to spell lol.

This is the only forum I use this username. I have a different username that I use frequently on other forums but for privacy I decided against using it here.


----------



## Jetranger

Nickname because the nature of this site dictates a degree of discretion (so no reusing old ones)

No avatar because meh.


----------



## Married but Happy

So many marriages fail or are unhappy. My first was that way. I am not a believer in marriage, overall.

This time, despite being married, I'm very happy. This relationship works - marriage is incidental to that, and neither of us really wanted to get married, but it was a pragmatic decision. In a way it seems ironic to me that I'm married - but happy.

My avatar represents me being happy despite marriage, while so many married people all around me are not, even though they actually wanted to be married.


----------



## Lon

Thundarr said:


> As a kid I watched this cheezy cartoon called Thundarr the barbarian so it's a childhood memory. For some reason it seems to fit me so I use it.


That's why your handle always seemed familiar!! I had forgotten that show but you just liberated all the memories I had of watching it while mom and dad were still sleeping on Saturday mornings!


----------



## batsociety

"Bat Society" was the name of a comic my son wrote when he was 8ish about a cult of vampires who practiced witchcraft. It was pretty gruesome. I've been using the name on and off for around a decade.

Avatar is a picture my daughter sent me because it reminded her of me. It's a fairly accurate representation.


----------



## Kristisha

batsociety said:


> "Bat Society" was the name of a comic my son wrote when he was 8ish about a cult of vampires who practiced witchcraft. It was pretty gruesome. I've been using the name on and off for around a decade.
> 
> Avatar is a picture my daughter sent me because it reminded her of me. It's a fairly accurate representation.


Your avatar it's Sooo funny, it was my fav cartoon when I was little:grin2:


----------



## Yeswecan

Yeswecan handle is now what I say to my W after 20 years of saying Nowecan't.

Avatar is a 1957 Plymouth Fury "Christine" from the book/movie Christine written by Steven King. I viewed this movie the day it hit theaters. Fell in love with cars from the 50's as a result. Purchased one as well.


----------



## D.H Mosquito

My original handle was pretty negative but so was i when i joined so i changed it to my favourite aircraft and you have to admit she is a beauty and bearing in mind what it was designed for it has a grim but deadly elegance


----------



## arbitrator

*

Handle: arbitrator - I am an extremely proud high school, collegiate, and a semi-pro football referee, which I have been "arbitrating" now for over 35 years!

Avatar: United Methodist Church Founder John Wesley! My hero!

My previous short-term avatar was one Judge Alvin Valkenheiser(Dan Akroyd) from the movie,  Nothing But Trouble fame ~ but I got way too many complaints regarding the ugly photo with his very special nose!*


----------



## T&T

T&T as in dynamite or "blowing up" is a constant reminder to mind my temper.

That's in the past now, thank God! 0


----------



## meson

A meson is a bound state of two elementary particles called quarks which I use as a metaphor for a married couple. 

My avatar is a picture of the start of the Endless wall at the New River Gorge taken from the Fern Buttress overlook taken last fall after an awsome day of climbing.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

EllisRedding said:


> *My Avatar and Handle ... pretty simple ... based on the Greatest Movie Ever*  Originally I was going to be Andy Dufresne, but EllisRedding was easier for me to remember how to spell lol.
> 
> This is the only forum I use this username. I have a different username that I use frequently on other forums but for privacy I decided against using it here.


Loved that movie !


----------



## heartsbeating

Amplexor said:


> I embrace, encircle, clasp, cling to.
> (figuratively) I love, honor, cherish, esteem.
> 
> As listed above, Amplexor is Latin for embrace or cherish


Let it be known, I'm impressed!


And it's good to hear how your marriage has turned around for the better in other posts I've read of yours. Kudos.


----------



## heartsbeating

Julie Newmar as Catwoman. Her facial expressions and body language is both gorgeous and goofy. As that character, she's made me laugh many times! I love that era of Batman, it's so camp and funny! It seemed like the obvious avatar choice. Occasionally I will affectionately refer to my husband as Batman. And I have been known to cackle from time to time... I'm not proud of it! 

The heartsbeating for music, love, and feeling alive. Inspired from the song lyric _I know my heart is beating, my drummer tells me so!_


----------



## Angelou

Maya Angelou is one of my favorite peeps. I like a lot of her quotes. &&&I Like dogs :grin2:


----------



## 3putt

Not sure why I chose 3putt as I rarely do. I guess 2putt just didn't have the same ring to it. Avatar is just a good indicator of my mood these days. It will change when the mood changes.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

3putt said:


> Not sure why I chose 3putt as I rarely do. I guess 2putt just didn't have the same ring to it. Avatar is just a good indicator of my mood these days. It will change when the mood changes.


...and it cracks me up.....


----------



## Idyit

I don't mind a little self deprecating humor.

Reflected how I felt when putting my profile together.

Stole the spelling from a note one of my kids sent to the other. "Ur N Idyit"


~ Passio


----------



## chillymorn

when the weathers hot and sticky that's no time for dipping ****y But when the frost is on the pumpkin that's the time for peter dunkin!


----------



## honcho

The handle was the name of a cat I had. Found her as a kitten in the middle of nowhere on a gravel road. I was driving a jeep honcho when I found her so my goddaughter named the cat honcho. 

The pict is one of my dogs, I used to be very involved in GWP rescue and have a couple of GWP's now


----------



## PhillyGuy13

3putt said:


> Not sure why I chose 3putt as I rarely do. I guess 2putt just didn't have the same ring to it. Avatar is just a good indicator of my mood these days. It will change when the mood changes.


I miss the little running dude you used to have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewLife2017

My avatar is to remind me that I'm human and have made my fair of mistakes and hopefully learned from them. My handle is what I hope I will have after I get my degree. :grin2:


----------



## 3putt

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I miss the little running dude you used to have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember now. It was you that voiced a complaint over the disappearance of the line man. I may resurrect him when I get past the 'damn not given' mood.

But for now....


----------



## the2ofus

My avatar is from a favorite family vacation on the Oregon coast. We live about a long days drive away from there.


----------



## karole

LonelyinLove said:


> "Lonely in Love" is my fav Dan Fogelberg song, and I love boots.


I love, love, love Fogelberg's music - that song is one of my fav's too! I was fortunate to get to see him several times in concert. God rest his soul


----------



## Rowan

Rowan is the name I would have given the daughter I was unable to have. 

I'm too lazy to post an avatar. :grin2:


----------



## RandomDude

I'm random, and that's about it.

As for my avatar, I like cats and I find this one's face of indifference combined with "Meh" very pleasing


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

Name is rhetorical (nope, not a Tina Turner fan) as I came here feeling like M number II was about to implode on itself. Avatar was how I felt at the time and just never changed it.


----------



## thatbpguy

the2ofus said:


> My avatar is from a favorite family vacation on the Oregon coast. We live about a long days drive away from there.


It's the GLORIOUS Oregon Coast...


----------



## bandit.45

pidge70 said:


> Pidge was my nickname given to me by my nonnie when I was a little girl. 70 is my birth year. My avatar represents how my heart feels on a daily basis.


You have by far the best avatar on TAM. I laughed so fvcking hard when I saw that I almost coughed up a kidney.


----------



## bandit.45

Fritos were my favorite corn chip as a kid, and they used to have a mascot called the Frito Bandito. Took that and added my favorite cartridge caliber. 

The avatar is...well...I've been made to stand in the corner by the mods so many times that I just identify with that word.


----------



## john117

User name - the character from the Halo video games...

Avatar - Bilbo Baggins from Lord of the Rings. I kinda look like him, middle aged, unruly hair...


----------



## Fozzy

I have trouble knowing when to stop making bad jokes.


----------



## thatbpguy

bandit.45 said:


> You have by far the best avatar on TAM. I laughed so fvcking hard when I saw that I almost coughed up a kidney.


Hers is a top 10.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> You have by far the best avatar on TAM. I laughed so fvcking hard when I saw that I almost coughed up a kidney.


I recall a similar reaction myself.


----------



## Jung_admirer

An interpretation of Jung showed me my path at midlife.

Carl Jung

Socrates is credited with the phase "Know Thyself". Jung showed us why this effort is challenging.


----------



## thatbpguy

Jung_admirer said:


> An interpretation of Jung showed me my path at midlife.


Who, or what, is Jung?


----------



## Fozzy

Carl Jung--early German psychologist and all-around smart guy.

Carl Jung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GTdad

Long story.

Shortly after the 9/11 attacks, I like a lot of people became a huge news junkie, and wanted to find out what other people were saying about it. In the course of that, I stumbled on the Pravda forums (yeah, that Pravda) where a bunch of unreconstructed Bolsheviks, Nazis and other bottle-squatters were practically gleeful about us taking such a huge hit. Well, that wasn't going to wash so I signed up and started trolling the hell out of them. I knew enough about world history to hit them back in their soft spots. "Gorilla Theater" was my handle there, but after a year or two I grew out of it.

Six years ago I woke up to the fact that I had some serious marital issues and unfortunately the first place I went to was LoveShack where I used the same name. After a while it became obvious that that wasn't necessarily the place to get serious help, but I stuck around because it could be a fun place to post when I had time on my hands.

When I found TAM, I kept the initials "GT" and followed up with, at that point, how I identified myself, first and foremost as a dad and not husband.

Nothing to do with Georgia Tech.

The avatar? It's from my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Fozzy said:


> *Carl Jung--early German psychologist and all-around smart guy.*
> 
> Carl Jung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Our oldest has a Psychology degree...one day we had an in depth conversation about Jung & His shadow.... how those who can FACE their shadow , acknowledge what it IS capable of.. are the healthiest among us.. I love this song >>  Imagine Dragons - Demons  (makes me think of facing our demons)!


----------



## bandit.45

Jung_admirer said:


> An interpretation of Jung showed me my path at midlife.
> 
> Carl Jung
> 
> Socrates is credited with the phase "Know Thyself". Jung showed us why this effort is challenging.


I'm an Ayn Rand admirer. But Ayn wouldn't fit me well.


----------



## bandit.45

SimplyAmorous said:


> Our oldest has a Psychology degree...one day we had an in depth conversation about Jung & His shadow.... how those who can FACE their shadow , acknowledge what it IS capable of.. are the healthiest among us.. I love this song >>  Imagine Dragons - Demons  (makes me think of facing our demons)!


Would the shadow be the "dark passenger"? I think we all have one.


----------



## GusPolinski

bandit.45 said:


> I'm an Ayn Rand admirer. But Ayn wouldn't fit me well.


Hmm... maybe b_rand_it.45...?


----------



## Fozzy

Aynal_Admirer?


----------



## bandit.45

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm... maybe b_rand_it.45...?


Hey I like that.


----------



## Ikaika

bandit.45 said:


> Hey I like that.



You can always request a change. I did.


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> Aynal_Admirer?


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

bandit.45 said:


> Would the shadow be the "dark passenger"? I think we all have one.


I didn't know what you meant by "Dark passenger" - sounds some TV series.... I looked it up & found these...

Dexter- dark passenger speech 

5 Tips for Controlling Your Dark Passenger



> *2. Admitting you have a dark passenger*:
> 
> For some people, admitting they have a dark passenger is like admitting they’re in some way flawed. In reality, it’s simply an admission of your own humanity. Just because everyone doesn’t discuss their dark passenger doesn’t mean they don’t have them.
> And let’s be really honest with ourselves. How can you control something if you don’t acknowledge it. So, even if you can’t openly admit the nature of your dark passenger in public, you can admit it to yourself.
> Sit down. Think about it. Give it a name.


I have dark sides to myself...things I DO NOT like about myself ... things I feel I could NOT handle if they happened to me..and I hope to never find out.. It's easy to love when life is good, where we feel supported, wanted... when not facing sickness, disease.. isn't it??

Sounds this Dexter was a serial killer.. Now those are some DEMONS unleashed... No..I'd be the 1st to throw the switch on that.. and not feel bad.. so what does that tell ya ! I used to read true crime books... morbid curiosity I guess.... it's horrifying , How the mind works & how it's capable of malfunctioning leading to such acts of pure evil & disregard...some taking pleasure in an innocents pain..

I certainly hope none I know are THIS DARK.


----------



## barbados

The 42 avatar is from Hitchikers's Guide to the Galaxy. Its the answer that the computer Deep Thought gives as the ultimate answer to the meaning of life.


----------



## 2&out

Mine is because 2 marriages, divorced them both, and I'm out of the game now. I have no desire to even try as I am much happier and like my life a lot more now / single.


----------



## just got it 55

It's when the lightbulb lit up in my head what an a$$hole i was

55


----------



## anchorwatch

just got it 55 said:


> It's when the lightbulb lit up in my head what an a$$hole i was
> 
> 55


Plenty of us belong to that club... 

Knock wood we did... wake up that is.


----------



## NotEasy

john117 said:


> User name - the character from the Halo video games...


And I thought your username was from the gospel of John 1:17 (or perhaps 11:7), something like Job314 out of Mission Impossible.


----------



## john117

Lolz. I've been a gamer for 40 odd years - from Pong to Space Invaders to Halo to Angry Birds....


----------



## Thor

Thor is a name in no way associated with my real life, so it gives me total anonymity. The avatar is a Viking burial where the body is put on a ship, the ship lit on fire, and then set out to sea.


----------



## pidge70

bandit.45 said:


> You have by far the best avatar on TAM. I laughed so fvcking hard when I saw that I almost coughed up a kidney.


Awww, thanks bandit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constable Odo

Thor said:


> Thor is a name in no way associated with my real life, so it gives me total anonymity.


Damn. I thought it was your real name all along, and the Norse God of Thunder had joined in the discussion.



> The avatar is a Viking burial where the body is put on a ship, the ship lit on fire, and then set out to sea.


I thought it was illustrative of my first marriage: a sinking boat on fire...


----------



## sapientia

LOL... great thread. Enjoying the creative banter.


----------



## As'laDain

my name is some gibberish that means i fall from the sky and my avatar is a pic of a fish that i took with a decent microscope. 

i have been meaning to change the pic, but i havent yet found something nerdy enough.


----------



## CH

My avatar is pretty straight forward. Goonies for life!

As to my handle, well I was a cheating husband.


----------



## Kristisha

CH said:


> My avatar is pretty straight forward. Goonies for life!
> 
> As to my handle, well I was a cheating husband.


Now you could pass as the caring husband:wink2:


----------



## CH

Kristisha said:


> Now you could pass as the caring husband:wink2:


My wife would say otherwise. Just got into a big argument over the weekend. When I'm on the throne I don't like to be rushed and I told her to stop calling me and talking to me....

It got taken out of context and she's been mad at me for 3 days now. A man likes to take his time, unless someone is dying on the spot don't play 20 questions with me...it breaks my rythm :smile2:


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

Mine is simple. It's one of my favorite movies, and I also developed a resistance to iocane powder.


----------



## GusPolinski

CH said:


> My wife would say otherwise. Just got into a big argument over the weekend. When I'm on the throne I don't like to be rushed and I told her to stop calling me and talking to me....
> 
> It got taken out of context and she's been mad at me for 3 days now. A man likes to take his time, unless someone is dying on the spot don't play 20 questions with me...it breaks my rythm :smile2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

I just now went and changed mine...I will change it around again soon.

This pic shows a tiny bit of my pink hair and the pink lipstick I always wear.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm going to want to call you Pinkie. I can just feel it. 

The shade in your hair, from what I can see, looks nice.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic

GusPolinski said:


> And here I thought you might have been a fellow comic book nerd...
> 
> Strikeforce: Morituri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's what I'd been assuming all along too!

As for my handle, well, it's how I feel about marriage. It seemed appropriate when I was trying to come up with something I didn't already use elsewhere. No avatar due to pure laziness.


----------



## thatbpguy

Faithful Wife said:


> I just now went and changed mine...I will change it around again soon.
> 
> This pic shows a tiny bit of my pink hair and the pink lipstick I always wear.


I was wondering about the lipstick. Pretty funky.


----------



## thatbpguy

A little more about my avatar...

I used to live at the central Oregon coast. I can't get enough of the beach and ocean. I found a place, where even in the very busiest of times, about 1 mile long with incredible tide pools and nearly empty at all times. Sometimes on a sunny weekend I can go and only see 4 or 5 other people and it's pure heaven. This is photo I took at that area. When I die, wifey is to spread my ashes here.


----------



## Faithful Wife

heartsbeating said:


> I'm going to want to call you Pinkie. I can just feel it.
> 
> The shade in your hair, from what I can see, looks nice.


Oops....hubby didn't like that picture....this one is better anyway. Ha!


----------



## Ikaika

My new avatar, Hawaiian warrior mask.


----------



## heartsbeating

Faithful Wife said:


> Oops....hubby didn't like that picture....this one is better anyway. Ha!


From what I can see... you remind me of Lady Miss Kier ....degroovy! DeGORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ConanHub

I thought this thread might be the culprit!

I was worried FW was having a meltdown! LOL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anela

I usually use a bunny picture. I have a friend who called me Bunny for the longest time.

Anela - it's my name, minus a letter.


----------



## SongoftheSouth

Not too complicated for me. I'm from the southern part of the USA and I like David Allan Coe and Pantera.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> I thought this thread might be the culprit!
> 
> I was worried FW was having a meltdown! LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What? Why were you worried I was having a meltdown? What did I miss? Was my evil twin off melting down on a thread somewhere? That b*tch.


----------



## Vorlon

Funny I have only ever tried to explain my handle to one person besides my family. My wife and kids just laughed and said, "it figures"....

Vorlon's were a very powerful and ancient race of beings that lived in the light. They existed in the long since cancelled SYFI TV seris called Babalyon 5. 

For all you SYFI nerds that hated that show ... you can shove it up [email protected]#CX%^&. ) 

I've never spent the time to try and find an avatar for it though. Hey I only filled out the profile information on here a week or two ago after 3 years.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

just got caught up on this thread.. yall are too funny!


----------



## bandit.45

Vorlon said:


> Funny I have only ever tried to explain my handle to one person besides my family. My wife and kids just laughed and said, "it figures"....
> 
> Vorlon's were a very powerful and ancient race of beings that lived in the light. They existed in the long since cancelled SYFI TV seris called Babalyon 5.
> 
> For all you SYFI nerds that hated that show ... you can shove it up [email protected]#CX%^&. )
> 
> I've never spent the time to try and find an avatar for it though. Hey I only filled out the profile information on here a week or two ago after 3 years.


I liked Babylon 5. The aliens actually looked like aliens. I'm a Farscape fan myself.


----------



## Vorlon

bandit.45 said:


> I liked Babylon 5. The aliens actually looked like aliens. I'm a Farscape fan myself.


Thanks...I was late to the party on Farscape but ended up loving it. Like most of the Star Trek, Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica. Don't care for the science fantasy as much though. Oh well there is my geek side.


----------



## bandit.45

Vorlon said:


> Thanks...I was late to the party on Farscape but ended up loving it. Like most of the Star Trek, Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica. Don't care for the science fantasy as much though. Oh well there is my geek side.


Babylon 5, Farscape, and to some extent Andromeda, all brought in some creative takes on aliens and space travel. I liked the puppet aliens on Farscape because they were non-humanoid and were a fresh diversion from the humanoid aliens of Star Trek...which IMO has gone to seed. 

I also liked Farscape because of Claudia Black. :smile2: Double yummmmmm. :wink2: Sexiest, sultriest voice of any female on this here blue planet. She is now the queen of female video-game voice actors.


----------



## thatbpguy

Personal said:


> My latest Avatar is a thumbnail of one of my own watercolour illustrations depicting a Canadian soldier from the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division in Normandy during June 1944 (which my favourite grandfather landed In Normandy with during D-Day 6 June 1944).


Very nice. Have a website?


----------

